# New Camera



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Canon PowerShot ELPH 300 HS
Had a few Canons I liked _(and a few Nikons, Sonys, and a Samsung)_ and decided to pick a new one up this week. Then I noticed the newest version of my last camera. This thing kicks ass for a tiny point & shoot (fits in 5th pocket). Said the same over and over about my last one, and this one blows it away.

Ultrawide angle lens is pretty sweet compared to others. Going to be so much nicer for portfolio pics. Has a grid overlay for centering, 1080p HD video, shock & cold proof, and claims the cmos sensor used will reduce common noise by up to 60%.

Very pleased with all the photo tests so far and it has blown the others away when it comes to inside pics which can be very troublesome at times especially in low light.

P.S. The very similar one they have for $130 is a nice option too, but compared side to side this one is well worth the extra $100. :thumbsup:


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

well, it is fun to get a new toy. Maybe you can post some photos.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

nice little camera !

The very wide angle lenses are finally becoming quite common in the $200 price range. Not that long ago, very few cameras had anything wider than 35 mm (equivalent in 135 format), and I only found one that had a 23 mm equivalent.

Your new Canon has 24mm equiv which will capture much of a room - good for estimates, portfolios, and websites. It also has HD movie capability. 

I also just bought a new ultra wide angle camera. the Canon ELPH 300 HS was on my short list. But I found a Samsung HZ30W on sale for $129. A steal. And it also has a 24 mm equiv lens that zooms to a 340 mm telephoto. It is absolutely amazing what they are packing into pocket cameras.

Last weekend I took a video (first time I tried) of a Quidditch game while visiting my son at Hofstra (he was the Snitch). For a pocket camera I thought the results were quite impressive.

I did not record sound so don't bother slapping your speakers. This will NOT play well on phones or other mobile devices.






These new cameras are simply mind boggling


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Bill 129 and you get that quality, I may have to invest, I use those throw away cameras and still get filmed developed, I really want to learn how to do videos and heck even post pictures. thanks for the tip guys


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Dave,

That was with an instant $50 rebate at BJ's. I jumped on it. But I do have a list of Cameras that are in the same category. 

Sony DSCW 570
Canon ELPH 300 HS
Olympus FE 5020
Sony W330
Casio EXZS10
Casio EX-H5
Nikon S3100
Samsung HZ30W 
Olympus VR 320
Sony DSCWX9

I think all these have HD video capabilities and have wide angle lenses in the 26 - 24 mm range. The list was compiled hastily mostly from the Best Buy website, so I may be in error on one or two. And I was looking for the $200 price range.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Dave Mac said:


> Bill 129 and you get that quality, I may have to invest, I use those throw away cameras and still get filmed developed, I really want to learn how to do videos and heck even post pictures. thanks for the tip guys


I didn't even know they still made film? That's like buying a cassette! My 3yo has already mastered the digicam, so I believe you will have no problem. :thumbup:


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

I wonder how long before film will no longer be made.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Although greatly diminished, Kodak still invests in R&D and manufacturing film. 

Film captures a wider range and subtle variances in colors and light better than digital. One can compare this to music recorded and played on analog vs digital equipment. 

There is also fear that as digital recording technologies change as rapidly as they are, some file formats will become obsolete and orphaned in the future - rendering all those files we have stored useless. 

I am not exceptionally worried about my pix and music not capturing the finest of details or of not be archivable for a millennium, but on a grander aesthetic and historical scale, I hope that digital does not completely replace analog


----------

